# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Ajuda na identificação de peixe

## Pedro Miguel Gomes

Olá.
Antes de mais peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas a maquina não é grande coisa com movimento e do fotografo nem se fala.
Apenas me disseram que eram da familia das donzelas e que era macho.
Gostava se possivel saber o nome cientifico do mesmo.
Obrigado,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pedro,

É Pomacentrus, sem dúvida. Provavelmente a _coelestis_ ou então a _alleni_

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Eu vou pelo Pomacentrus coelestis.
abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Pedro Miguel Gomes

Olá.
Depois de pesquisar as vossas informações tenho a certeza que é a Pomacentrus alleni.
Muito obrigado a ambos.
Um abraço,

----------


## Joel Junior

Olá Pedro tudo bem? 

Tbm acho que é a alleni, tenho uma e ela esburacou o aqua todo, está acontecendo com vc aí também?

grande abraço,

----------


## Pedro Miguel Gomes

Olá.
Tenho elas ainda á pouco tempo mas há uma que escavou um pequeno buraco debaixo de uma rocha, local  onde gosta ed ficar.
Um abraço,

----------

